# Red stripe



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Does anyone have something similar to the side mirrors on their Cruze? I like the red stripe on the mirror but can’t find anything to flow on the mirrors.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Just put the Redline hash marks like the wheels?


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> Just put the Redline hash marks like the wheels?


Would that work? I found the hash mark but it was for the wheels. I ordered a generic red sticker for the mirrors but it didn’t go too well so I came here to ask what others had done lol


----------

